# How often do you buy new fish?



## pilau (Oct 14, 2007)

*How often do you buy new fish?*​
daily13.23%weekly722.58%bi-monthly412.90%monthly516.13%quarterly825.81%bi-annual39.68%yearly39.68%


----------



## pilau (Oct 14, 2007)

I seem to be buying fish all the time. I was wondering how often everyone else does. I seem to get new ones at least weekly.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Once a year, because my tanks are always filled and I have no room for more unless I return someone. I hate doing that. And I refuse to get more tanks (for the moment) because I don't want the additional maintainenance. It seems to be an annual fall thing for me. I'm stocking a Tang tank and planting it right now. But I PLAN tanks endlessly. I just don't set all of them up. Right now there is a reef and a hap/peacock on paper.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I seem to get a new fish about every three or four months or so. It really depends on what's available and what tank space I have...


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

I get fish weekly...If your talking fish that are breed by you...that would be daily.


----------



## degrassi (Jan 22, 2003)

When I was first setting up my tanks it was more frequently, maybe bi weekly. But now that my tanks are up and running and fully stocked I dont' usually buy anyfish unless i'm replacing one that died or setting up a new tank.

We have aquarium club auctions every 3-4 months so I usually sell a couple fish there and end up buying new ones.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

bi-annual (mostly) BCA auctions.
because I can afford others F1 fish not WC at the moment.


----------



## pilau (Oct 14, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## big-o (Jul 21, 2007)

i voted weekly but thats only because they are food for my jags other than that maybe once a year when i see something neet or unusual


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Thatâ€™s a hard question to answerâ€¦ I buy fish as often as I expand my hobbyâ€¦ Cichlids live a long time if they are kept properly, so hopefully we only buy fish as often as we buy tanksâ€¦


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I've got a good answer....

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=157300


----------



## pilau (Oct 14, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> I've got a good answer....
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=157300


 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------

